# Road bike set up / geometry (please help!!)



## PKS123 (Aug 3, 2012)

I just bought a new 2011 Tarmac Elite Apex... bike feels great and was professionally fitted... however my back hurts when i ride, also I usually am at the front of the seat not the middle which hurts my groin area a bit. I think its not the fitting that is the problem just that I am not use a proper road bike's geometry. For instance when i took spin classes I would have the handlebar all the way up possible even above the seat to limit lower back pain. Do you think I should move the seat forward a little bit to help me sit in the middle of the seat and not be stretched out as much? I think the seat height is perfect as far as my leg and knee position. Basically I think the fitting was perfect for the average rider but I am much more inflexible than most and also the Tarmac is a fairly aggressive bike as far as geometry so I need to make custom adjustments (I just do not know which ones). Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## RoadBoy1 (Oct 1, 2011)

You mentioned you just bought the bike. When did you "just bought it"? A day ago, a week ago, a month ago? Although you say you just bought the bike have you been riding all along or are you just starting to ride? As you yourself admit the Tarmac is a very aggressive, full ought race bike so I have to ask why did you buy it if you aren't in condition to get the most from it?

You didn't tell us anything about yourself or your condition. How old are you? How tall and how much do you weigh? How flexible are you? All of this factors in. It takes time to get your body used to a new bike. Since you said the bike was set up by a professional fitter I would suggest that you start doing some stretching and strengthening exercises for your lower back and your legs. I know for me when I am off my bike for a while I have to get re-acquainted with it and this can take me a few rides. You can certainly go back to the fitter and let them know what is happening and what you think you want. I have a feeling that with time and miles you will do just fine.


----------



## PKS123 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Right*

You could be right, at least I hope so. I have never ridden a serious road bike before, bought the bike a few days ago and have only been on a couple rides. I am 6'2, 205. I would have gotten the Roubaix but the Tarmac was 500$ cheaper with arguable better components. I am very inflexible and in terrible shape (smoker). I do play basketball and tennis and did so competitively in high school through college so I have been a semi serious athlete before. I did a 14 mile ride today with some minor rolling hills and my heart rate was consistently at 150. The stem is up and the seat is slightly higher than the handlebars. I feel "stretched out" a bit and like I said am riding on the front of the seat... however when I was fitted the LBS person moved the seat back a couple inches... I am wondering from my feel that it might have been better had he not done so. However, like you said I need to ride the bike for a couple weeks..... stretch well, maybe use the roller for an extra stretch exc and maybe I will just get use to the bike and the problem will correct itself.


----------



## RoadBoy1 (Oct 1, 2011)

PKS123 said:


> You could be right, at least I hope so. I have never ridden a serious road bike before, bought the bike a few days ago and have only been on a couple rides. I am 6'2, 205. I would have gotten the Roubaix but the Tarmac was 500$ cheaper with arguable better components. I am very inflexible and in terrible shape (smoker). I do play basketball and tennis and did so competitively in high school through college so I have been a semi serious athlete before. I did a 14 mile ride today with some minor rolling hills and my heart rate was consistently at 150. The stem is up and the seat is slightly higher than the handlebars. I feel "stretched out" a bit and like I said am riding on the front of the seat... however when I was fitted the LBS person moved the seat back a couple inches... I am wondering from my feel that it might have been better had he not done so. However, like you said I need to ride the bike for a couple weeks..... stretch well, maybe use the roller for an extra stretch exc and maybe I will just get use to the bike and the problem will correct itself.


PKS123, did the shop actually do a professional fitting where your bike was set up on a trainer and the mechanic watched you riding the bike or did someone have you get on the bike and lean up against a wall and then make a few adjustments? There is a huge difference in these two methods. Usually a full and professional fitting will take between 1 to 2 hours and cost approx. $150.00.

Are you riding in cleated cycling shoes? If you are the cleats may need additional adjustment and it will take time for you to get used to them.

As far as your seat goes you probably have the wrong seat. Specialized puts the same low end, entry level seat on all their bikes no matter how expensive they are and a lot of times that seat sucks. I have used the Specialized Toupe saddle for the last five years and I can't say enough good about it. Think seriously about getting a better saddle.

Speaking of saddles Specialized has an ass-o-meter that measures your sit bones to give you the best fit for the saddle. Your LBS should introduce you to the ass-o-meter.

Have you talked with friends who ride to see what they say about the LBS you bought the bike from and their capabilities? Maybe there are other shops in your area that can do a better job of fitting you.

As far as your riding start slow. 14 miles sounds like a good distance to start with. Don't get crazy and do a 50 mile ride straight away. You will regret it. You also need time to get used to how the bike shifts and brakes.

You really shouldn't have to adjust to or grow into a bike. It either fits and is right or it doesn't and hopefully with the money you spent on your new bike it will be right for you. If it isn't right you will never enjoy your riding and it may always be uncomfortable for you which I hope isn't the case here.

Good luck and keep us advised.


----------



## PKS123 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for your help. The mechanic did put me on a trainer, used a pendulum looking device and did 1 or 2 measurements...it took about 15 minutes. I think you are right about the seat...I looked and the seat is called "Body Geometry Riva Road, w/ steel rails" and is not a high end seat. The mechanic I bought the bike from is out of town which might be a good thing as I am going to go in and have the other mechanic give me a second opinion (free). I think there needs to be a couple adjustments and I need to buy a new seat. No matter what there is going to be an adjustment period going from never riding to having a "race" bike. I actually am just using shoes with regular pedals for a few more days till I get the cleated shoes and clip on pedals...that could be part of the problem. I will update once I get the second fitting.


----------



## PKS123 (Aug 3, 2012)

LBS moved the seat forward and down a touch and it felt much better...some very minor back and knee pain but I think a good stretch routine will help with that. Very happy with the bike (Tarmac Elite Apex 2011)


----------



## professionalsql (Apr 5, 2012)

PKS123 said:


> LBS moved the seat forward and down a touch and it felt much better...some very minor back and knee pain but I think a good stretch routine will help with that. Very happy with the bike (Tarmac Elite Apex 2011)


I was just going to suggest lowering the seat.

If I remember my numbers correctly (I'm hardly a fit expert), typical leg angle at full extension of the pedal is somewhere between 145 and 160 degrees. If, however, you are lacking flexibility, that is a good reason to go with a less aggressive extension angle to start with (say, 135-140 depending on just how bad). It may also make sense to use a stem with an upward angle for a while so you are a tad more upright. You can stretch each day, and you'll find yourself ready to be more aggressive rather quickly.

Check the knee thing though - that's not something to screw with, and is something you should be able to tweak out. Where is the pain (above the knee, just below, on the sides)?


----------



## eidolon (Jun 21, 2012)

Cheap, low end saddles are not necessarily bad. They have just as much chance of fitting you as a high end, super expensive saddle, you just need to find one that works for you.

I've had good free (included with the bike) saddles, $15 bargain bin saddles, and $150 saddles. And I've had terrible $150 saddles.

If you want a new saddle, get it from a store that will let you make returns (usually with a short time period) if it doesn't work out. Or just buy and try different cheap ones until you figure out what works for you.

Never assume that $$$$ = comfort with a saddle.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

eidolon said:


> Cheap, low end saddles are not necessarily bad. They have just as much chance of fitting you as a high end, super expensive saddle, you just need to find one that works for you.
> 
> I've had good free (included with the bike) saddles, $15 bargain bin saddles, and $150 saddles. And I've had terrible $150 saddles.
> 
> ...


 I believe Specialized will always let you return saddles if they don't work for you. I know this is the case at my LBS. I went through 3 just recently and kept them all for about a week. Ended up with the Phenom Expert and it seems really good for me. I use the Romin Pro on my MTB but didn't want to spent that much for my road bike. I tried the Romin Gel at first and I didn't like it at all.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

A basic fit is just that.... it's a quick fitting, based on the experience of the fitter. Due to issues in hip flexibility, back issues, etc... you may need a more comprehensive fit, which naturally costs more money. 

A Specialized BG Fit can be quite costly.... but takes a more in-depth look at your body's capabilities and limitations.

Maybe you need the stem flipped to put yourself a touch more upright, to alleviate some of the lower back pain???


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

How about you post up some pics of you on the bike, leaning up against a wall, or someone holding the back wheel. Place you feet at the 6 o'clock and 9 o'clock position, both up on the hoods and in the drops.

This will give us more of an idea.

cheers

Pete


----------



## lego2304 (Oct 19, 2012)

Does anyone have any comments on the online fit calculators? Namely Competitve Cyclist and the three fit styles they calculate after all the measurements are input.

Forget it, saw there is another thread on this.


----------



## Danimal (Jan 4, 2005)

The CC fit tool seems totally bonkers to me.


----------

